# Abandoned baby pigeons



## Carol (Apr 30, 2004)

A pigeon laid 2 eggs on my patio and was always out there laying on them. They hatched and she was still always out there until today. Every time I have checked on them today, the mother was not there and she still isn't. Do pigeons suddenly abandon their babies after being so good for so long? It's night and I have laid a pad that is for puppy training over them loosely so they can breath but stay warm. The nest is filthy with poop piled up on each side but the birds seem clean. I'm afraid to touch them because I don't want to get my smell on them and their mother will not come back. I'm also afraid of getting the mites and I've heard that they carry disease. I have a cat in the house so I can't bring them in. I don't understand why the mother would suddenly abandon her babies. Please help.
Carol


----------



## Genevieve (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi Carol, 

Where do you live? are you just coming into winter or summer? I'm not an expert on birds, but if it's cold there they may freeze to death if left out in the cold without their mother to keep them warm. I found a very young baby bird yesterday and if I hadn't adopted it it would certainly have frozen to death. I really can't answer the qeustion about whether to leave them for the mother to come back to, but one of the experts will be able to.

You mention that you have cats...is there a room you can shut them out of and keep the birds in there if you do end up having to raise them? During the day when I can keep an eye on Stan I keep him out here in the lloungeroom near the heater, but at night time I keep him in anothe rroom with a hot water bottle under his tissue box and keep a lamp angled ove rhim to keep him warm. I change the hot water bottle every time I set my alarm and get up to feed him.

Best of luck, I do hope the mother does come back, but if she doesn't it looks as though you may have two new pets lol


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Carol,

If the babies are looking bright and alert then the parents are still caring for them eeven if you don't see them.!

Pigeons will watch their chicks from a distance after they reach a certain age, returning to feed them in one sitting. A bit like humans! Because they feed them from the crop they don't have to maintain a feeding routine all day like songbirds do. Both parents will take care of the young, so it would be very unusual for something to happen to both of them. They should be watching. 

The nest will be surrounded by poop because the babies stand up and poop over the edge.

Don't be afraid of getting your smell on them, it doesn't disturb the parents...as long as the babies are exactly where they left them they will return and feed them. And don't worry about mites, even if the babies have them they won't want to get on you...humans have a lower temperature than pigeons and would not want to make good hosts for mites! 

Touch the front of the babies' chests (the crop)...if that feels plump, squishy, crunbly then they are fine. If the crop is flat and the babies look dull then we have a problem and will have to do something.

Genevieve is right about the cold though, covering them at night is a good idea if the there is a significant drop in temperature. 

Can you let us know where you are? When they hatched? How low the temperature drops?
Are they safe from predators where they are?

Please keep us updated. I always worry until I get feedback as to the condition of squabbies!

Cynthia


----------



## Carol (Apr 30, 2004)

Thank you both so much for your help and all of the information. Last night after reading several things on your site, I softened a few pellets of dog food in warm water and fed the babies. I also made them a new nest in a low, small box with shredded newspaper. I hope that wasn't a mistake but there wasn't much of a nest and their bodies were backed right up against the poop. This morning I fed them again and they got the idea. Actually, their lower bill is larger than the top so I just dropped some of the mixture into the lower bill. Soon after I fed them, both of their parents came to the balcony and looked like they were trying to figure out how to get to their babies. I watched for awhile and the mother finally figured out how to stand over the box and feed (I think) the babies. I haven't seen them since but thanks to your advice, I'm not worried. I live in San Diego and it's pretty warm tonight but I will still cover them in case the tempeture drops. Do you think I should put them back in the original nest even it is so filthy? I put a piece of newspaper over it and placed the new nest on top of where the old nest was.
Again, thank you so much for your help.
Carol


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi,

If the parents have recognised and fed the babies then it should be okay, the nest should cup shaped with traction on the bottom so that their legs don't slide out sidewards and become splayed. Pigeons usually make their nests out of fairly hard twigs. 

Pigeons recognise their babies by the location of the nest. If you move it even a couple of feet they will become confused and not realise those are their babies, so keep an eye on things. It might be possible to just clean the excess poop off the original nest and replave it exactly where it was?


Cynthia


----------



## Carol (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi,

The nest I made is in a square box about 9 inches wide. I put a plastic bag on the bottom covered by a piece of newspaper and then put plenty of shredded newspaper over that. The mother has been coming by in the morning and standing on the side of the box and I believe she is feeding them. The less agressive one has less fullness in the front of his chest so I gave them some food last night. They are getting so active now, that I am afraid that if I put them back in the old nest, they will wander out of it.

Thank you again for your help. 
Carol


----------

